# Pretty neat...



## brianne5499 (Jul 8, 2009)

This was taken just after a short rain shower.  The sunset was a spectacular vibrant orange and hit the steam rising from the road just right.  I think the effect was pretty cool!


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 8, 2009)

very very cool!!!! wish there was a person in it!


----------



## cervelo rider (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like fire. I like fire. 

Seriously. It looks cool.


----------



## xmaxonx (Jul 8, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> very very cool!!!! wish there was a person in it!



That would look sweet if someone was there. That's an awesome picture :thumbup:


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 8, 2009)

Realy nice color.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## fast1 (Jul 9, 2009)

wow really nice


----------



## mrsF (Jul 9, 2009)

I love that, so beautiful!


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks   It was way more impressive in person.


----------



## Big (Jul 11, 2009)

That's awesome, I rarely get good steam shots...


----------



## SpaceNut (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome !!


----------



## Designsbyjessie (Jul 12, 2009)

awesome photo!  person or no person very impressive


----------

